# Harry Potter!!!



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

So Harry Potter comes out on the stroke of midnight one July 15!!! Who else is psyched? I already have my midnight ticket, and CANNOT wait!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

My best friend is. I'm not much into the series. A new season of NCIS is what I'm waitin for...


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah, I love NCIS too!! Tony is HOT!


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

Potter and the half blood prince???!?! i got the bootlegged DVD  hehehhehehe


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

You sir.. suck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2009)

i know!!!!!!!!


----------



## sollie7 (Feb 25, 2007)

Zakk said:


> Potter and the half blood prince???!?! i got the bootlegged DVD  hehehhehehe



send me one jk


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I cannot wait! I have my midnight ticket!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Midnight? Goodness gracious, I didn't even wait up that long for the Wii.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Harry Potter is my one true bit of geek-dom. And Yes, knowing 100% that I have to be to work at 8AM tomorrow, I AM seeing it at midnight, as I have with every other movie.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

You are not alone, I love it too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

am 28 and i love the HP series! i;ve been waitin for the movie for a long time!!!!!!!! nothing "geeky" about it


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh. That movie, just, oh. That was amazing.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm pretty much the only person in my area not going to see it, or freaking out over it.
Someone I know went to buy their tickets yesterday forgetting in advance- it's been sold out for 2-3 months already.
People brought me to see the midnight showing of twilight when it came out- I will never do something like that again. I was mauled... by the young... and the severely old


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

Lord of the rings is betta.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

LOtR is good....but you wouldnt catch me dead in a theater on the day of release. damn the crowds get MAD!


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I have gone to the midnight premiere of every HP movie, the Pirates of the Carribean movies, AND I went to the midnight premieres of Lord Of the Rings. yes. I am a geek. 

But I HATE Twilight, and refuse to waste money on that abomination... I understand that you are writing a novel for "Young teenagers", but why is it that the Harry Potter series (for CHILDREN) has a better quality\style of writing? Just my two cents.


----------



## gilley (Jul 12, 2009)

OneFishTwoFish said:


> Ah, I love NCIS too!! Tony is HOT!


no no no.. abby is hotttt!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Personally, I don't think any of them are hot. My fav occupation is rooting for McAbby <3


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

They're all hot on NCIS. That is how they get ratings.

As for Harry Potter, I read the very first book, and I saw the first movie and a few of the others. They didn't strike me as anything special.

My favorite fantasy book series would be the Narnia tales. None of the film versions (mostly TV-oriented) have ever been any good.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

I actually, don't like Narnia. Never did.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I went back and reread Narnia (the lion, the witch and the wardrobe). I couldn't believe how short a book it is and how little actual description of things there is. Not surprising the movie didn't match the imagination of my childhood. The book let the reader fill in the blanks and stuck to the plot. Its so opposite from LOTR with pages and pages of physical description to skim through before you get to any action.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

Interesting point, em. If I'm not mistaken Lewis and Tolkien had a little club at Oxford called "The Inklings" and they used to read and provide criticism for each others work. I wonder if they had arguments. Maybe they sounded like this:

C.S. Lewis: You've got to come off it with writing these elf languages!
J.R.R. Tolkien: You've got to stop being so lazy and tell me what kind of wood the wardrobe was made of!


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Ah yes. Just recently reread the Narnia series. It was good. Haven't read LOTR yet. Working on "The Hobbit" right now. Best friend is really big into the LOTR, fansasy kinda stuff. Keeps bugging me to read the series


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

emc7 said:


> I went back and reread Narnia (the lion, the witch and the wardrobe). I couldn't believe how short a book it is and how little actual description of things there is. Not surprising the movie didn't match the imagination of my childhood. The book let the reader fill in the blanks and stuck to the plot. Its so opposite from LOTR with pages and pages of physical description to skim through before you get to any action.


That's one thing that I don't care for about LOTR books. I feel like I don't need to know every single detail. It makes the book very long and a little more boring in my opinion. I like to be able to use my imagination when reading. 

That is my opinion anyway.


----------

